# The Incompetence that is Venezuela



## Toro (Mar 25, 2019)

This is the most incompetent government in the Western hemisphere. 

This would be unbelievable if we hadn't seen this from the statists over and over and over again in the Emerging Markets.










 

Venezuela’s Economic Collapse Explained in Nine Charts


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

Economic Warfare is the same as a medieval siege warfare on a town or city.  It is a war-crime against the civilian population.

These charts are bullshit propaganda and do not tell the whole story.  The U.S. and it's western allies are using their governments as a bully, to support the fascist paradigm of the global corporate structures because they desire the raw materials that the Venezuelan population owns.  

It's not a whole lot different than manifest destiny.  

Your nine charts tell a lie.  This is how we started in Syria.  What next, the CIA arming terrorists in Venezuela?










*Former UN rapporteur: US sanctions against Venezuela causing economic and humanitarian crisis*
Former UN rapporteur: US sanctions against Venezuela causing economic and humanitarian crisis

"A former United Nations rapporteur has criticised the US for engaging in “economic warfare” against Venezuela which he claimed was the real reason for the economic and humanitarian crisis facing the country.

Alfred de Zayas, who last year became the first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years, also suggested in his recently published UN report, that US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law.

Mr De Zayas, an American lawyer, writer, historian and former secretary of the UN Human Rights Council (HRC), presented his Venezuela report to the HRC in September. 

In the report, which can be read in full here, Mr De Zayas recommended, among other actions, that the International Criminal Court investigate economic sanctions against Venezuela as possible crimes against humanity under Article 7 of the Rome Statute. . ."






UN Rapporteur: US Sanctions Cause Death in Venezuela

Venezuela-Related Sanctions

ODS HOME PAGE


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 25, 2019)

Toro said:


> This is the most incompetent government in the Western hemisphere.
> 
> This would be unbelievable if we hadn't seen this from the statists over and over and over again in the Emerging Markets.
> 
> ...


How could they screw up socialism so badly?


----------



## DOTR (Mar 25, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most incompetent government in the Western hemisphere.
> ...



They didn’t. It’s working just as expected.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most incompetent government in the Western hemisphere.
> ...



They didn't.

The best way to describe socialist/marxist application is to find one of those Sci Fi episodes where the protagonists are stuck in a time loop, and someone is trying to manipulate the time loop to get some result, but can never quite get it right. Stargate SG-1 and Star Trek Voyager have episodes using this plot device. 

To me marxism has the same problem, people try over an over to get it right, but they never quite can make it work.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



It can work if only you could remove greed, sloth and envy...

Until then it is just a dream of delusional people thinking they discovered the cure...


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So basically you need robots. or androids. 


It's ironic that removing people from the equation (at least some people) is the one thing marxism has been seen to be good at.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It is a fact you can not take a mixed culture nation like America or even the former Soviet Union and expect Marxism to work.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Has it worked well in a single culture nation?

And don't point to the Scandinavian countries as examples, they have Welfare States, more Bismarkian than Marxist.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Not to my knowledge. 

Some will point to China but they are not a true Marxist state nor is North Korea...


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



China has devolved into a Crony Capitalist Oligarchy. 

North Korea is a Socialist Monarchy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Economic Warfare is the same as a medieval siege warfare on a town or city.  It is a war-crime against the civilian population.
> 
> These charts are bullshit propaganda and do not tell the whole story.  The U.S. and it's western allies are using their governments as a bully, to support the fascist paradigm of the global corporate structures because they desire the raw materials that the Venezuelan population owns.
> 
> ...



consiidering who the OP is,what else would you expect other than BS propaganda posted? excellent job of taking him to school and owning him.LOL


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Well, tiny know sooner or later they will try to bring their hell... I mean Utopia here while forcing it onto everyone while holding the gun to our heads...


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



They will try, but first they will have to destroy federalism to do it.

Oh wait, they are trying to do that right now....


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Socialism can only work in a free market.  It MUST compete with individual intiative to work, that is why all the elites that run our economy hate the free market.

Did you know that the FEDERAL RESERVE is a monopoly and opposed to the free market?

Examples of successful socialism in a free market;

Credit union - Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumers'_co-operative

National Cooperative Business Association - Wikipedia

Cooperative - Wikipedia

Mutual organization - Wikipedia

Friendly society - Wikipedia

Food cooperative - Wikipedia

Agricultural cooperative - Wikipedia

Ocean Spray (cooperative) - Wikipedia

Sunkist Growers, Incorporated - Wikipedia

United Egg Producers - Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_O'Lakes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida's_Natural_Growers

List of energy cooperatives - Wikipedia

That type of "mixed" economy the elites practice they call "capitalism" but is, in reality, something called dirgism.

Dirigisme - Wikipedia

This is something used to oppress the lower classes, maintain tight control on a corrupt society and enrich the oligarchy.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Cooperatives are not socialism. You need to governmental involvement in means of production for socialism to be considered, and you need the whole class argument thing to be involved if you want to imply marxism (of which socialism is the method of removing class struggle)

A bunch of people banding together to sell oranges may be cronyism, but it isn't socialism.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




If we are going to quibble over definitions, there will be no debate then.

Under this definition;

*Socialism* is a range of economic and social systems characterised by social ownership of the means of production and workers' self-management,[10] as well as the political theories and movements associated with them.[11] Social ownership can be public, collective or cooperative ownership, or citizen ownership of equity.[12] There are many varieties of socialism and there is no single definition encapsulating all of them,[13] with social ownership being the common element shared by its various forms.[5][14][15]

Everything I just listed IS socialism.  Furthermore, socialism DOES NOT need government and IT CAN exist in a free market.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Economic Warfare is the same as a medieval siege warfare on a town or city.  It is a war-crime against the civilian population.
> ...


Yes, well, it is going to be ignored, because it is hard to argue with the fact that government control over the economy is, in fact, dumb.

The problem Chavez had starting out though, is the propaganda.  He originally DIDN'T want to take control over that much of the economy.  He just wanted to divert more of the fat of the land towards helping the poor.  His opponents sort of forced his hand.

It was a tit for tat sort of thing, that eventually ended, with what he said was the CIA's weaponization of cancer, ending up in his death.  And, well, you saw the economic warfare that resulted in that post I made. 

He really was good for most of the nation, just not the upper class.  IOW, he would have been like THEIR Donald Trump.  The economic elites were just out to get him from the start.

*How did Venezuela change under Hugo Chávez?*
Venezuela's president has died 14 years after his first election victory. How did the country changed since Hugo Chávez took power?
How did Venezuela change under Hugo Chávez?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I am going to quibble over the definition. A voluntary collective agreement is just a contract, it isn't socialism. There were collective organizations before Marx such as guilds, or even the collective security found in feudalism, but socialism as a modern construct came from Marx, and Marx was all about class struggle and the use of government to eliminate that class struggle.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Damn you ARE stubborn.

So it was MARX that called that FIRST INTERNATIONALE?  And they all came running?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



If you want to discuss the marxist/anarchist split we can go to another thread (actually not).

When people use socialism, they don't think of Florida orange growers or some hippie commune in the valley.

They think of government control of supply and demand.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I don't want to discuss that split, I don't even care about that split.  My point is, Marx didn't "invent" socialism.  He was BORN in 1818.

There were Socialist communes of white settlers in America by 1825.  The ideas for his writings came from his readings of native Americans.  DUH.

Owenism - Wikipedia


What ignorant folks perceptions are doesn't concern me.  We KNOW the TEE VEE brain washes and government schools do an awful job educating, so what?  If you read about the history of socialism, the international, etc., it mentions co-ops, and mutual organizations over and over again.  Socialism doesn't require a government is what I am TRYING to get through to you, but you refuse to listen.

GOVERNMENT is the problem, not socialism.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I listen, I just don't agree with you. Drexler and Eichart may have invented National Socialism, but Hitler took it to the form we know today. 

Marx is the basis of the socialism we know of today, and the concept we discuss today.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It can not work, even if you remove greed, sloth and envy.  There is no way to make people work super hard, for the benefit of others.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And you do know who funded Marx?

Frankly, I think you are ignoring me.  Over and over you ignore what I am telling you.  The Deep State is USING SOCIALISM, just like it uses the drug war, or terrorism or anything else.  

BUT YOU ARE NOT LISTENING STILL.  ARE YOU?

Antony Sutton

The republican Mother: Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution: Chapter 1






"The frontispiece in this book was drawn by cartoonist Robert Minor in 1911 for the _St. Louis Post-Dispatch. _Minor was a talented artist and writer who doubled as a Bolshevik revolutionary, got himself arrested in Russia in 1915 for alleged subversion, and was later bank-rolled by prominent Wall Street financiers. Minor's cartoon portrays a bearded, beaming Karl Marx standing in Wall Street with _Socialism _tucked under his arm and accepting the congratulations of financial luminaries J.P. Morgan, Morgan partner George W. Perkins, a smug John D. Rockefeller, John D. Ryan of National City Bank, and Teddy Roosevelt — prominently identified by his famous teeth — in the background. Wall Street is decorated by Red flags. The cheering crowd and the airborne hats suggest that Karl Marx must have been a fairly popular sort of fellow in the New York financial district.

I find it humorous that the big conservative commentators of our day laud people like JP Morgan, John D Rockefeller, and other robber barons as great, shining examples of the free-market capitalist system. In doing so, they really do expose their ignorance of how these men obtained and increased their wealth through government manipulation. In fact, we'll see Dr. Sutton make the point that men of this ilk were actually the architects of the socialist system.

 Was Robert Minor dreaming? On the contrary, we shall see that Minor was on firm ground in depicting an enthusiastic alliance of Wall Street and Marxist socialism. The characters in Minor's cartoon — Karl Marx (symbolizing the future revolutionaries Lenin and Trotsky), J. P. Morgan, John D. Rockefeller — and indeed Robert Minor himself, are also prominent characters in this book."
The republican Mother: Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution: Chapter 1

https://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/Sutton_Wall_Street_and_the_bolshevik_revolution-5.pdf



Did you even read that first post I made after Toro's?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Sorry, i don't go for long rambling posts. Short and simple is my motto.

You don't have to be verbose to get across complex concepts.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



But you are just flat out wrong.  You can keep saying over and over, that socialism doesn't require government, but that just makes you wrong.

You can list all the co-ops you want, and all the mutual organizations you want.... that's fine.  

The fact is 99% of the economy is not run by co-ops and mutual orgs.   And those people are not going to give up their companies and businesses, and all their income and property, for the sake of your socialism.

This is why every socialist country, requires government to make socialism happen.  Because it does not happen otherwise.

Besides that, I don't even think most of these co-ops are any different from regular corporations.  I think a bunch of these co-ops are just using that term 'co-op' to convince mindless lemmings that they are not evil Capitalists.

A perfect example to me is Ace Hardware.   Supposedly Ace Hardware is a co-op.   But how is it really different than any other franchise system?    People have to buy $5,000 in shares of Ace Hardware.   The corp deals with advertisement, and promotions.   Sets up supply chains.

You know what that sounds like?  Wendy's or McDonald's.   Then you look at the money, and Ace is raking in over $5 Billion a year.

What's the difference between this co-op and another franchise system?  Nothing, except you don't know how much the CEO is making.   Because you don't know, you can't get all hyped up on greedy and envy over it.

You have no idea how many hundreds of millions, or even billions the CEO is getting compensated, because it's not a public corporation.  We know the CEO has tons of shares in the Co-ops, and given it's massive income, those shares are likely worth a ton of money.

Even so, let's pretend that there is something magically different about co-ops.   From what I've read, co-ops create 2 million jobs in the entire country.   Great, what about the other 300 million people that need jobs?   According to the stats, Walmart by itself, employs 2 million people.    So let's think that through.  One single non-co-op, is employing as many people, as all the co-ops in the entire country combined.

Co-ops are not a replacement to the standard capitalist system.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yeah, that is why I know more than you.  I get my knowledge from reading, you get yours from the TEE VEE.







Sorry information is too much for you to handle.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I read plenty, I just don't go for the wall of text method of trying to reinforce my viewpoints. 

Current non-fiction read is a re-read of "The control of Nature"

Current fiction re-read is "Cauldron" by Larry Bond. 

I also own copies of Mein Kampf, Von Kreig, Achtung Pazer, and other original source items. Haven't read them again in a while though. 

My collection prize is a multi-volume Readers Digest series on "the great war" Published in 1919.

So take your condescending attitude and cram it up your ass.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Well, unless you provide an alternate definition, I guess we'll just have to disagree.

I am a member of a food co-op and a credit union.

I can tell from your post, you aren't a member of either.  It sounds to me like you have no idea what you are talking about.  I DO KNOW, that because of lobbyists, the varying levels of government make it more difficult for mutual aid cooperatives to function in our society.  This is not a mistake.  The ACA screwed everyone over.  It was good only for insurance companies and big pharma, it had no carve outs for cooperative health care.

You folks are acting all brainwashed.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Good for you. still not socialism.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



The irony is, I am.   I don't have a problem using a co-op.  But I'm not under some ideologically driven illusion that it is different.

*It was good only for insurance companies and big pharma, it had no carve outs for cooperative health care.*

Aside from directly setting up co-ops.... I'm not sure what "carve outs" you think they should have.

*the varying levels of government make it more difficult for mutual aid cooperatives to function in our society*

You'll need to provide direct evidence of that.  I am not aware of any law that hinders co-ops, but has no effect on corporations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 25, 2019)

Toro said:


> This is the most incompetent government in the Western hemisphere.
> 
> This would be unbelievable if we hadn't seen this from the statists over and over and over again in the Emerging Markets.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but now the little people are in charge. I mean skinny people.
Well, Maduro is still a fat fuck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



They can barely export a million barrels a day of low quality oil.
Chavez screwed them good.
At least his daughter is worth a few billion, eh?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The reason I didn't just sum up, is if I told you, you would have went into full denial.

It is now a well established fact, the economic elites funded the rise of the STATE socialists.  Not just internationally, but within our own system to rot our own culture.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


The international criminal elites won't let her touch it.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Uh, oh I see you are about to go Illuminati on me. 

Have fun with that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Ad Hominem huh?  Convenient way to block out reality.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2019)

This is like before the Iraq War, all our mainstream media and the propaganda machine just misinforming us...How the Media Distort News from Venezuela


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 25, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> This is like before the Iraq War, all our mainstream media and the propaganda machine just misinforming us...How the Media Distort News from Venezuela


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Uh, oh I see you are about to go Illuminati on me.
> 
> Have fun with that.



As a fully-fledged member of The Illuminati, I can tell you that MisterBeale and his sidekick, 9/11 Inside Nutjob, aka ST LOUIS RAMS FAN, have zero clue about all this.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > This is like before the Iraq War, all our mainstream media and the propaganda machine just misinforming us...How the Media Distort News from Venezuela


Very mysterious


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That wasn't ad hominem.

Calling you a tin-foil hatted conspiracy nut, THAT's Ad hominem.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2019)

Toro said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, oh I see you are about to go Illuminati on me.
> ...



You forgot Rule #1 of Illuminati Club, DO NOT TALK ABOUT ILLUMINATI CLUB.


----------

